
Top 100 Stocks (AAPL, FB, TSLA, Etc) by Market Cap and Relative Popularity - wclax04
http://imgur.com/HSNKKPh
======
wclax04
(i.e. % of investors who own it)

Source: Openfolio.com community data set for popularity data, publicly
available information for stock market data

